# Webber traded to Philly



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Details soon.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

No way. For serious?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber, Barnes, Bradley for Williamson, Kenny Thomas and someone else


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

News is breaking on Sports 1140 KHTK in Sacramento


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

Skinner is the additional player.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Tells me two things:
The Kings decided chose Peja over Webber.
and the Sixers are serious about trying to get AI a title.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Uh, why? :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

And they don't get Dalembert in the deal? Jesus.


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

it would have to be Big Dog for the salaries to match, no?


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

This is great for this season, but I can't help but think of how much the Sixers might regret this trade a season or two from now


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Does this mean Sac-Town's window has finally closed?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, horrible trade for Sacramento.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Are you telling me the best Webber can fetch is Kenny Thomas and a few bench players?

I'd love to hear the complete details of this move, because from what it looks like on paper, the Kings just closed their window.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I guess the Maloofs still have to approve it...

Skinner is the other player


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> This is great for this season, but I can't help but think of how much the Sixers might regret this trade a season or two from now



AI doesn't care about a season or two from now.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow Webber will kill the East.


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

This doesn't work. Bradley was in the Christie trade, he can't be packaged. Probably a different scrub (Kevin Martin?).


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow. going to annouce the rest on ESPN


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> Wow Webber will kill the Easr.


Doubtful.

It's not like the east doesn't have big men anymore. The Sixers are still going to be undersized against Cleveland, Detroit, Miami, Washington and Chicago.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow, this is the most lopsided trade I have ever seen


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> A league source has confirmed that Chris Webber has been traded to the Sixers. Webber, along with Matt Barnes and Michael Bradley will go to the Sixers in exchange for Kenny Thomas, Corliss Williamson, and Brian Skinner. More details as they are available.



fgdfgf


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Big Dog has to be included for this deal to make any sense. No point in taking on contracts that don't save you any money. Maybe Webber's knee has finally turned to dust?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dumbest trade in the world for the Kings. Well I look forward to seeing how Iggy and Korver play off of AI and Webber.

Kenny Thomas, Corliss Williamson? :hurl: They're contracts are for years too.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

why cant we get webber......
I'm sure we could offer a better trade.....


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

wow in 2007/08 the sixers will have 42 million tied up in iverson and webber

this basically knocks the raptors,nets and possibly the celtics out of the playoffs philly looks like a lock to take the atlantic


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

What the **** kind of trade is that?! NO DALEMBERT?! NO NOTHING!!! WTF!!!


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&id=1998426


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I can't even process right now...


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Holy Crap. Why are the Kings doing this? Webber has been playing great this year and the people they are getting back are average at best. Its horrible.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Are u ****ting me.... im gonna go hang my self ... we just gave up our season hopes...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Maloofs have been really concerned about Webber's knee... but sad to see him leave Sacramento. 

What this does is toughen up the Kings defense. NO their window of opportunity has not closed, but I'm shocked they didn't atleast get a pick in return. Kings are still going strong into the playoffs.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> They're contracts are for years too.


They are saying on KHTK that it will be easier to move Thomas and Willaimson than it would be to move Webber. (in the future)


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

if they got sammy it wulda been all good, this is a sucky trade


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm not happy with this. Petrie, you have to have something else. This can't be the only deal. This is pathetic.

Corliss Wiliamson, Kenny Thomas and Big Dog's expiring contract isn't worth spit for a guy getting 22/10/5 this year. What the heck? :soapbox:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm FLABBERGASTED. This trade doesn't seem right. :no:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I hope for the Kings sake that this is simply more bad journalism. This trade is horrid. The Kings aren't even getting quality contracts in return. No Dalembert is inexplicable.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

i seriuly don't know what sacramento is doing....i am sorry but this is one of the worst trades ever

Webber and AI along with Iguodala, Korver, Dalembert...damn that is a good starting five


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is AI's first time with a legit player next to him.

Now we'll get to see what he can really do. It's put up or shut up time for AI.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I HAD NO IDEA !!!!! AND FOR THOSE SCRUBS ???? GEEZ !!!!

Sorry guys, just really, really excited ! Do you think he'll be able to suit up against the Cavs on March 4th ? I have tickets and I'd love to see him play !!!!


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I think the Bobcats could have offered a better deal than that...not saying we would want him


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I can only pray that this move leads to another move...


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. Sixers still need some pieces though, but this is a good step. Iverson and Webber, niiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> They are saying on KHTK that it will be easier to move Thomas and Willaimson than it would be to move Webber.


Not good Peja. :nonono: Not good.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I would have traded Tyson Chandler, Othello Harrington, and another player for Webber. Much better deal for the Kings. Chris Webber is really good. 76ers are a legit finals team now.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Petrie chose Peja... Like Mitch chose Kobe... Ugh...


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

haha, and they didn't even get Dalembert? damn.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Absolutely horrible trade.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

S-Star said:


> Petrie chose Peja... Like Mitch chose Kobe... Ugh...


But Peja is nowhere near as good as Kobe (heck he isn't better than Bibby). How do Kenny and Corliss fit in with what Sacto does? They are both undersized PF's in the West. Songaila better be starting now. Does this mean Ostertag is going to have to play? 

I'm depressed.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Press conference from Kings practice facility at 9:00 PT...

Webber is returning to Sacramento right now...


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

Guys, I don't think the salaries match. Plus Bradley can't be packaged. This won't be the final trade.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow. I thought Samuel was going to be moved somewhere. They did good with the Cuttino trade. This is quite a dissapointing trade for the Kings. Great for Philly!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> I'm not happy with this. Petrie, you have to have something else. This can't be the only deal. This is pathetic.
> 
> Corliss Wiliamson, Kenny Thomas and Big Dog's expiring contract isn't worth spit for a guy getting 22/10/5 this year. What the heck? :soapbox:


I believe they are getting Skinner, not Robinson. Nice player for them to have in the post. They should move Williamson or Kenny T before the deadline.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The Sixers are going to run away with the Atlantic divsion championship.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

hmm...kings getting worse...lakers could get better after tomorrow...interesting


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

yucatan said:


> Guys, I don't think the salaries match. Plus Bradley can't be packaged. This won't be the final trade.


Thats what I thought


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Who the heck would take Williamson or Kenny Thomas from the Kings? Have you seen their contracts? They are no better. What a joke this is. :no:


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I can't believe this would be the final deal. I suspect there will more more involved, like a pick or two, from Phily's side.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

this ends all chance of the kings do anything in the post season unless they have some huge deals still coming. they are trading webber for backups.

i was really looking for the kings to be huge in the playoffs especially after trading for mobley. now i expect nothing.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Peja better step the **** up.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

haha looks like the Kings have decided to build around the Big Dog and Kenny-T.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&id=1998426


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Who the heck would take Williamson or Kenny Thomas from the Kings? Have you seen their contracts? They are no better. What a joke this is. :no:


Golden State. I really hope Sacramento can pry some good players from there.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Sacramento trades: PF Michael Bradley (1.5 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 6.4 minutes)
PF Chris Webber	(21.3 ppg, 9.7 rpg, 5.5 apg in 36.3 minutes)
SF Matt Barnes	(3.8 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 1.3 apg in 16.6 minutes)
Sacramento receives: PF Kenny Thomas	(11.3 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 1.6 apg in 28.6 minutes)
SF Corliss Williamson	(10.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.9 apg in 22.0 minutes)
PF Brian Skinner	(2.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 0.2 apg in 10.3 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -2.5 ppg, -1.6 rpg, and -4.4 apg.

Philadelphia trades: PF Kenny Thomas	(11.3 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 1.6 apg in 28.6 minutes)
SF Corliss Williamson	(10.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.9 apg in 22.0 minutes)
PF Brian Skinner	(2.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 0.2 apg in 10.3 minutes)
Philadelphia receives: PF Michael Bradley	(1.5 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 6.4 minutes)
PF Chris Webber	(21.3 ppg, 9.7 rpg, 5.5 apg in 36.3 minutes)
SF Matt Barnes	(3.8 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 1.3 apg in 16.6 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +2.5 ppg, +1.6 rpg, and +4.4 apg.

TRADE *DECLINED*

Due to Sacramento and Philadelphia being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Sacramento and Philadelphia had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did not happen here (only Sacramento met the condition). This trade does not satisfy the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

****... i thought Petrie was smart


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Now they're saying the Sixers might be also doing a move involving Big Dog and Mash and Rogers from N'awlins.

Good for Sixers. They seem to be making moves. Want to see Iverson with that supporting cast he so highly deserves.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

CiMa said:


> Sacramento trades: PF Michael Bradley (1.5 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 6.4 minutes)
> PF Chris Webber	(21.3 ppg, 9.7 rpg, 5.5 apg in 36.3 minutes)
> SF Matt Barnes	(3.8 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 1.3 apg in 16.6 minutes)
> Sacramento receives: PF Kenny Thomas	(11.3 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 1.6 apg in 28.6 minutes)
> ...


Wow! Something has to be wrong...


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Who the heck would take Williamson or Kenny Thomas from the Kings? Have you seen their contracts? They are no better. What a joke this is. :no:


That's what I'm thinking. Nobody wants these guys with the contracts they have. And if a team does have interest, what kinda player are they gonna be looking at getting back in return? What, Jerome James? Adonal Foyle? Seriously man....there must be foul play involved in this deal or something....


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

They didn't even get cap relief...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*WOW!*. i'm excited. now i have a legitimate reason to cop a syracuse nats jersey, throwback cwebb. imagine what cwebb do for their offense, probably have iverson shooting 50% for once in his life :laugh: 










damn i'm excited!


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Pay Ton said:


> Now they're saying the Sixers might be also doing a move involving Big Dog and Mash and Rogers from N'awlins.
> 
> Good for Sixers. They seem to be making moves. Want to see Iverson with that supporting cast he so highly deserves.


Rogers could definitely help them. And if there is the slim chance Mashburn could come back and be somewhat productive, that would be great too. Low risk, high reward with that deal. Is this one just a rumor?


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

please tell me this is fake... someone... anyone ... whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Guys Bradley can't be traded... He hasn't been a Kings for 90 days and can't be involved in a package... And on REALGM as CiMa pointed out, it doesn't work with the trade checker...


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

S-Star said:


> Wow! Something has to be wrong...


Yeah, those internet based trade checkers are wrong.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't think I've ever been happier about a trade, my favorite player finally has a real second best player on his team. Philly is going to be extremely dangerous now, I just hope C Web and AI both stay healthy. This trade puts them right there with Miami and Detroit, teams can no longer just do everything in their power to slow up AI they now have to worry about somebody else getting 30. This is when once and for all AI shuts every doubter up about him not being able to play with other stars.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

I guess Iggy will have to change his Jersey #....?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hello guests. please register and enjoy my awesome posts from now until forever. :laugh: 

I really thought Webber would take them to the WC finals this year, or at least they would have been better off with him than these scrubs. This isn't Corliss of eight years ago. geez. Sac better have something up their sleeve.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I don't see why you do this deal unless you have Peja ready to sign an extension.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

How did I just read about this right now? MY GODDD IM SHOCKED!!!!!!!


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

it has to be a three-way deal. it just doenst make sense. it might have been a bad trade if it was last year at the time when the kings were ripping through the league. now its just a terrible, terrible trade. webber carried them to this point. without him this year they are around .500....


still, there has to be another team involved. sacramento has to be getting someone else... otherwise i feel badly for kings fans.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

S-Star said:


> Guys Bradley can't be traded... He hasn't been a Kings for 90 days and can't be involved in a package... And on REALGM as CiMa pointed out, it doesn't work with the trade checker...


internet trade checkers > nba gms


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

strange deal for sacramento. is webber's contract really that immobilizing that sacramento would send it out for... well... those guys? i mean, he was worthy of big $$$ just two years ago and now it's "move him to whoever's foolish enough to take him"??? if these rumours are at all accurate, the general manager myopia in this league is severe. 

if you sign players to 7 year max contracts, those contracts *will* count against the cap for all 7 years. there's no way around it (unless you're willing to move the player in question). i just don't understand how GM's continue to get fooled by the same tricks/illusions... this transaction is difficult for me to justify (but i'm not alone).

peace


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Pan Mengtu said:


> Yeah, those internet based trade checkers are wrong.


Doubtful. But Bradley can't be traded because he was traded less than 90 days ago so he can't be traded. They must throw in someone else or this is just a wacko deal.


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

This is the only 3 for 3 deal that works involving the Philadelphia players rumored to be going to Sacramento, and it's even worse.

Philadelphia trades: Glenn Robinson (No games yet played in 2004/05)
SF Corliss Williamson	(10.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.9 apg in 22.0 minutes)
PF Brian Skinner	(2.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 0.2 apg in 10.3 minutes)
Philadelphia receives: PF Chris Webber	(21.3 ppg, 9.7 rpg, 5.5 apg in 36.3 minutes)
PG Bobby Jackson	(11.9 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 2.3 apg in 21.7 minutes)
SF Matt Barnes	(3.8 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 1.3 apg in 16.6 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +24.2 ppg, +9.8 rpg, and +8.0 apg.

Sacramento trades: PF Chris Webber	(21.3 ppg, 9.7 rpg, 5.5 apg in 36.3 minutes)
PG Bobby Jackson	(11.9 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 2.3 apg in 21.7 minutes)
SF Matt Barnes	(3.8 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 1.3 apg in 16.6 minutes)
Sacramento receives: Glenn Robinson	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
SF Corliss Williamson	(10.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.9 apg in 22.0 minutes)
PF Brian Skinner	(2.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 0.2 apg in 10.3 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -24.2 ppg, -9.8 rpg, and -8.0 apg.

I'd say there's a third team involved.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Kenny Thomas has a trade kicker of 15%. That should work out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Trading for Mashburn does nothing because he's finished. He can't play anymore. He has bone on bone on his knee.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Ha, Webber's first game as a Sixer will be Saturday against.....The Kings!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

They don't even need Bradley to complete the trade. It still works with Webber, Barnes for Williamson, Thomas, and Skinner. Can the Kings cut a player to make room? 

This trade is really horrible.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

This trade doesn't make any sense... It doesn't work under the CBA...


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Pan Mengtu said:


> Rogers could definitely help them. And if there is the slim chance Mashburn could come back and be somewhat productive, that would be great too. Low risk, high reward with that deal. Is this one just a rumor?



Well, yeah it was just a rumor that S.A.S. was reporting, but they would not be getting Mash in hopes of him contributing, but just because if/when he retires, his contract would come off the books.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

edit...my bad


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

This must be a two for three deal because Sacramento can't make that trade with three players. Webber and Barnes for those three DOES work. All they would need to do is cut Eddie House or Erik Daniels.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

u never know...maybe the wizards traded haywood/thomas for brad miller....lol


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

What the **** is going on..... if this is real... Petrie is a *****... he ****ing loves Peja.. and by that he cost us the season..


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Damn. I really hate Peja now.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I really love Petrie now


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Are the Kings having a news conference right now, and if so what are they saying?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I guess I will also be a Philly fan now. :biggrin:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

great timing because the Mavs play Sacramento tomorrow :biggrin: 
Seriously. I did not see this happening at all.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Wait so is the trade legit or not ? They talked about it on Sportscenter but I really can't tell at this point.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nique21 said:


> I guess Iggy will have to change his Jersey #....?


i'm not sure how i'd feel about that. i've grown attached to my iggy #4 jersey; i guess it'll truly be a throwback then (assuming years from now he keeps his new number)...

as for the trade, good times for the sixers. i've never liked webber, but he's really good regardless. if him and AI are healthy, that team is dangerous...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Petrie :makeout: Peja


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't understand Sacs reason for doing this. Maybe theres going to be a follow up trade that makes this make sense? Either way should be fun to see how the sixers do out of this, always wanted to see how AI could do with a real second star on the team.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

S-Star said:


> Petrie :makeout: Peja


and they said Webber was the cancer... Peja= whining *****... ****.... im so pist right now


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> Are the Kings having a news conference right now, and if so what are they saying?


"Hi my name is Geoff Petrie, and I just made one of the worst trades in NBA history. I did this because I am obsessed with Peja, and would choose him over Michael Jordan, and I am an absolute moron." Well, something along the lines of that...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Press conference hasn't started yet.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foulzilla said:


> I don't understand Sacs reason for doing this. Maybe theres going to be a follow up trade that makes this make sense? Either way should be fun to see how the sixers do out of this, always wanted to see how AI could do with a real second star on the team.


 Yeah...there has got to be something more....if not, it just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

And for 3 undersized power forwards who don't offer any cap relief? Wouldn't it be better to just have CWebb?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Conference has started....Petrie has confirmed the deal.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Now hopefully CWebb will make the AllStar team. :yes:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I guess I will also be a Philly fan now. :biggrin:


Feel free to join the forum. :biggrin:


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm really not following this one, so if someone could clear it up for me that would be great. I mean, last year, when the Pistons "stole" Rasheed Wallace, the teams they were trading with got <b>something</b> out of it. What is Sacramento's motivation for doing this? They are taking a step back talent wise. They are locked up with these contracts for awhile, and they aren't getting any draft picks.

Peja Vu made a good point earlier, that Williamson and Thomas will be easier to move than Webber in the future. But, damn. You would think the Kings would be able to fetch a little bit more for one of the premier power forwards in the NBA.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

It should be fun to watch Ivy play with a slick passing, scoring big man.

With Iverson, Webber, Dalembert, Igoudala and Korver, Philadelphia has a mighty interesting team.

I really can't believe Sacramento came away with *none* of Philadelphia's valuable players.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> Conference has started....Petrie has confirmed the deal.


Tell us what else he says...


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

ARG.. NBA.com is reporting it too... this deal is not good on parts... damnit can i get a reason why this is good ?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

RoyWilliams said:


> Feel free to join the forum. :biggrin:


I will. :yes: 

After I get my head cleared from all this. :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Gives the team flexibility blah blah blah.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This trade just seems horrible for the Kings.

The guys there picking up have some horrendous contracts and atleast Webber has some talent to back up the cash. Amazing, there pretty much giving up on this season unless they make some other move. I would have to think there thinking of completely blowing up this team. Why not trade Peja, Bibby, and Miller now? They ain't going anywhere in the playoffs with this team. Sad day for the Kings fan: just remember how bad the pre-Webber days were.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> Conference has started....Petrie has confirmed the deal.


:verysad: :verysad:


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Maybe the teams made an agreement to have the Kings trade all their talent to Philadelphia so that they can win a championship. Then, Philly can trade all their talent back to Sacramento, to give them a turn.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Gambino said:


> great timing because the Mavs play Sacramento tomorrow :biggrin:
> Seriously. I did not see this happening at all.


Ah Man, and they kept hyping up the game with the commercial with Dirk sending flowers to Webber :sad:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I will. :yes:
> 
> After I get my head cleared from all this. :laugh:


No better time then now!


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> :verysad: :verysad:



Why are you so angry about the deal? I thought you were a Laker/Pacer fan?


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

I still don't understand how the league approved this trade since Bradley can't be packaged.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Maybe Dirk is pulling another prank with this trade...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu, tell us if Petrie mentions Bradley since everyone is saying he can't be dealt.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

S-Star said:


> "Hi my name is Geoff Petrie, and I just made one of the worst trades in NBA history. I did this because I am obsessed with Peja, and would choose him over Michael Jordan, and I am an absolute moron." Well, something along the lines of that...


I think it's about time for you to start rooting for your home team.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

maybe Bradley is getting cut because you are taking on more players?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Peja Vu, tell us if Petrie mentions Bradley since everyone is saying he can't be dealt.


According to Napear (Peja Vu told me this), he talked to Bradley and Bradley confirmed he was being traded.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Nique21 said:


> Why are you so angry about the deal? I thought you were a Laker/Pacer fan?


He is a Kings fan as well. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Spriggan said:


> I think it's about time for you to start rooting for your home team.


:laugh:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

LuckyAC said:


> Maybe Dirk is pulling another prank with this trade...


 :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Napear mentioned him before the press conference started. Bradley said he has been traded and he is happy since he went to Villanova.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

_Kings Organization_: Webber, we have traded you to Philly...

_Webber_: DIRK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I got it. This is an early April fools joke! Right?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

S-Star said:


> According to Napear (Peja Vu told me this), he talked to Bradley and Bradley confirmed he was being traded.


That is strange...


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

The Sixers official statement says that they are getting Bradley. Did everyone just forget about this rule or something? What a confusing situation.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

You jinxed it S-Star, with that Sixers avatar. j/k


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I actually don't think it's a horrible trade for the Kings.

They played great when Webber was out last year.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Even if, hpyothetically, the trade made them better (which is doubtful in the extreme), it would still be a stupid trade, because they could have gotten so much more for Webber.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> I actually don't think it's a horrible trade for the Kings.
> 
> They played great when Webber was out last year.



The difference: Peja was good back then.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just can't resign myself to this deal. What is on Petrie's cabeza? At least do something like fleece the Knicks and get a pick. 

Skinner, Williamson and Thomas make the team worse (and they each have at least 3 years left), Webber has 4. Kenny Thomas has 5 years left on his contract. Who wants to see Kenny Thomas for 5 years in a King uniform? :hurl:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Who wants to see any of those guys in a Kings uniform? Philly here I come! Hey and I already have their avatar... Fantastic!


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> I just can't resign myself to this deal. What is on Petrie's cabeza? At least do something like fleece the Knicks and get a pick.
> 
> Skinner, Williamson and Thomas make the team worse (and they each have at least 3 years left), Webber has 4. Kenny Thomas has 5 years left on his contract. Who wants to see Kenny Thomas for 5 years in a King uniform? :hurl:


Actually Webber has 3 more years left (after this) and KT 5...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

S-Star said:


> Who wants to see any of those guys in a Kings uniform? Philly here I come! Hey and I already have their avatar... Fantastic!


Well I have to add Philadelphia to the teams I'm going to be watching from now until the playoffs. I hope Bibby can keep it together, but my slogan really looks like "Or Nothing" rather than "All."


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

MentalPowerHouse said:


> Actually Webber has 3 more years left (after this) and KT 5...


Even worse. :whatever:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

S-Star said:


> Who wants to see any of those guys in a Kings uniform? Philly here I come! Hey and I already have their avatar... Fantastic!


Keep'em coming, any other Webber fans out their, come too.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Im disgusted.... basicly Petrie says... hey i think we suck, we arnt gonna winn anything... and i have to protect my boy friend Peja.. so i guess ill be stupid.... ****


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

If this trade really goes down, and lets just say Shaq is out for the season, Philly has a really good shot to make the Eastern Conference Finals and now has a lot better shot at the Finals while Allen Iverson and Webber are in their Prime.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn, this makes Philly very good. They should make a big jump up the standings soon. Sixers fans must be ecstatic.

C: Samuel Dalembert
PF: Chris Webber
SF: Kyle Korver
SG: Andre Iguodala
PG: Allen Iverson

This trade might actually be a blessing in disguise for Sacramento. It will probably keep Peja in town and make him happy again and they now have tons of depth at the frontline (Miller, Thomas, Williamson, Songaila, Skinner). Verrrrry innnnnnnteresting........


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Ghost said:


> If this trade really goes down, and lets just say Shaq is out for the season, Philly has a really good shot to make the Eastern Conference Finals and now has a lot better shot at the Finals while Allen Iverson and Webber are in their Prime.


Detroit is still in the East.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i found this about bradley on a different sixers site. 



> The legal combining of exceptions sometimes creates the appearance of teams getting away with illegal trades. For example, as detailed in question number 84 ), when a team is over the cap and acquires a player in trade, they cannot re-trade that player in combination with other players for two months. Technically, however, this applies only to players traded together using the same exception. For example, Orlando acquired Danny Manning from Phoenix (as part of a package for Penny Hardaway) on 8/5/99. They then traded Manning and Dale Ellis to Milwaukee on 8/19/99. This trade did not violate the two-month rule because they used the assigned player exception for Manning and a traded player exception for Ellis. Since the two players were traded using different exceptions it was not a technical case of aggregation to which the two-month restriction applied, and therefore the trade was legal.


any cap gurus care to explain?


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

That trade put the nail in the coffin that was our season...


Us being the Nets...


Sigh...


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

I love it! I can't wait to see the Sixers play. :yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

RoyWilliams said:


> Detroit is still in the East.


Which is why he said "Eastern Conference Finals".


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I haven't been this happy since the Sixers made the finals and Iverson won MVP, this is ****ing amazing


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Man, this is crazy, AI and Cwebb together?? :yes:


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Finals?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

That Atlantic division is so weak, Webber can be the difference. He and AI are banged up. So, you have to think short term. In a short series, two top players can carry a team.
They could be the new "pick and roll" duo !


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Funny thing guys.. im a Raiders fan.. i was totaly laughing when we got Moss this morning and saying how stupid the Viks were... now i feel how those fans feel.. what a good day turned Horrible..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Funny thing guys.. im a Raiders fan.. i was totaly laughing when we got Moss this morning and saying how stupid the Viks were... now i feel how those fans feel.. what a good day turned Horrible..


crazy day for you then..... these 2 players being traded on the same day is pretty remarkable. They were both mainstays for so long on their old teams


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

I am LOL at the thought of Danny Ainge hearing about this trade. LMAO

Say goodbye to the Atlantic division title my friend. If you had done your job correctly maybe this wouldn't be such a horrible blow :biggrin: to your team for the next 3 freakin years.
I'm loven it :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

oh. And Kenny Thomas has a 15% trade kicker. Makes up the differences in salaries


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

Fenway said:


> I am LOL at the thought of Danny Ainge hearing about this trade. LMAO
> 
> Say goodbye to the Atlantic division title my friend. If you had done your job correctly maybe this wouldn't be such a horrible blow :biggrin: to your team for the next 3 freakin years.
> I'm loven it :yes: :biggrin:


Danny Ainge? How do you think Jason Kidd feels?


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Peja Vu, tell us if Petrie mentions Bradley since everyone is saying he can't be dealt.



bradley can be dealt I believe in a package deal. Or it might be the other way around.

Might be bradley for *insert philly scrub here* straight up

then a 2 for 2 with the other 2 guys.

But It's either you cant package a player during the 90 day span
or you can't trade him for another player straight up.

I can't remember the rule. But I know that's how the mavs were able to trade for dan dickau I believe.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Did anyone consider that maybe relations between Peja and Webber are a *lot* worse than anyone on the outside thought? I'm talking Shaq/Kobe bad. There's no way they trade away Webber for scrubs if there isn't something big going on behind the scenes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Spriggan said:


> Did anyone consider that maybe relations between Peja and Webber are a *lot* worse than anyone on the outside thought? I'm talking Shaq/Kobe bad. There's no way they trade away Webber for scrubs if there isn't something big going on behind the scenes.


Yes, but Peja aint Kobe and Webber aint Shaq. Why anyone would hitch their wagon to Peja "the NBA's version of stage fright" is beyond me.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm going to calm down on this one and see how the team plays... The defense WILL get better... But... I dunno... It could work out if Peja re-inserts himself... We'll see...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Spriggan said:


> Did anyone consider that maybe relations between Peja and Webber are a *lot* worse than anyone on the outside thought? I'm talking Shaq/Kobe bad. There's no way they trade away Webber for scrubs if there isn't something big going on behind the scenes.


 Not to mention Webber's knee. 

So am I the only guy on the board that likes this trade for the Kings?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Spriggan said:


> Did anyone consider that maybe relations between Peja and Webber are a *lot* worse than anyone on the outside thought? I'm talking Shaq/Kobe bad. There's no way they trade away Webber for scrubs if there isn't something big going on behind the scenes.


Thats what I am thinking. This was still a pretty ****ty trade..


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Now that I think about it, it's not that bad of a deal for the Kings...assuming Peja returns close to last season's form.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I could see it working out, but I could see it blowing up in our face... I would have liked to get Dalembert or Korver instead of Williamson...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm not sure what Sacramento is doing on this. These aren't expiring contracts, and they all play the same position. They are all known as physical players, but I just don't understand why they made this trade. Maybe I'm foolish, but it seems like they could have gotten a better package for Webber.


This should lock up the 3rd seed for Philly. If they can't win their division now, then Iverson and Philly fans are screwed forever. 


As for Sacramento, they might be in trouble of slipping a couple of seeds. I think them winning the division or passing Dallas is basically out of the question now, unless Webber was that big of a cancer.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm am so glad that Williamson is finally gone. I don't like seeing Kenny Thomas go, but C-Webb is a rather large improvement, and I was acutually looking forward to having Skinner be the first big man off the bench this year but that didn't happen. Hopefully he'll do well in Sacto


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Not to mention Webber's knee.
> 
> So am I the only guy on the board that likes this trade for the Kings?



They played well without webber last year, but Peja was playing much better then...if he can get back into that form, then the trade isn't as bad. And it just seems like they could have got a lot more for him.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Wow! this was a really good deal for the 76ers. For the Kings, it was either keeping CWebb or Peja and they chose Peja. I've been a fan of CWebb since he was on the Bullets and I like Iverson so I'll be rooting for them.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

S-Star said:


> I'm going to calm down on this one and see how the team plays... The defense WILL get better... But... I dunno... It could work out if Peja re-inserts himself... We'll see...



man life is good. cwebb traded and peja aint playing tommorrow. hopefully my mavs don't slack off and lose this game


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Come on guys... Sacramento was the best team in basketball last year when Webber was out. Call it addition by subtraction, while filling up the bench.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This just goes to show how difficult it is to get rid of statstuffers with huge contracts like Chris Webber. It'll be interesting to see how both teams do for the rest of the season.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Not to mention Webber's knee.
> 
> So am I the only guy on the board that likes this trade for the Kings?


Actually if you go to trades forum you will see a post I made 2 or 3 days ago that I said that I love Cwebb but I hoped that they trade him cause of his huge contract. 

I still love Cwebb and for that I will now be a Kings/Laker/Sixer fan. (crazy huh :laugh: )

But this will free Petrie to do more big things. I can imagine now that Peja will play just like he played last year which put him up there with Kobe and KG for MVP consideration and Petrie will sign him up multi year contract. 

So with that we have Bibby/BMiller/Peja signed up for the future and the other we can trade sign or do whatever we want. I like what Petrie and Maloofs are doing. But yes, CWebb will be missed. :sad:


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Not to mention Webber's knee.
> 
> So am I the only guy on the board that likes this trade for the Kings?


 Just about...Webber's shooting has really improved and that makes up for his loss of explosiveness...as long as he can give Philly consistent 10 rebound and 1 or 2 block games they should be great...I won't even go into his play-making and scoring. It's a little too late for Peja to suddenly explode into last year's form but things might just change.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Come on guys... Sacramento was the best team in basketball last year when Webber was out. Call it addition by subtraction, while filling up the bench.



hmm........ mavs did this in the offseason when they lost nash. Good point


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh my god!!! I'm so excited!! Webber!! Iverson!! Together!! FINALS!!! LET'S GO SIXERS!!!


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> So am I the only guy on the board that likes this trade for the Kings?


You might be. We all knew Webber was on the trading block, but I'm flabbergasted that this is all the Kings could get for him. That said, Geoff Petrie has made some very shrewd trades in the past and he's not a pushover. It's safe to assume that the Kings really couldn't have gotten any more for Webber than this.

I mean, if this trade somehow motivates Peja Stojakovic to go be the player he was last year before Webber's return, then this was a great trade for the Kings. I'm inclined to believe that Peja's MVP-level play was more a fluke than anything, but what do I know. Remember, a lot of times when people are so unanimous about who won a trade, they end up being completely wrong.

With the Sixers, my first impression of this team is that I don't see it getting further than the second round, but I might change my mind after I watch them play a few times.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Come on guys... Sacramento was the best team in basketball last year when Webber was out. Call it addition by subtraction, while filling up the bench.


Well the Kings did have Anthony Peeler, Vlade Divac, and Gerald Wallace last year. Obviously, this places a bigger burden on Brad Miller and he can perhaps put up even bigger numbers. Although the Kings are better off in the long term because of this deal, I don't see them competing for a title this year. Then again, Petrie didn't think so with Webber.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

mff4l said:


> hmm........ mavs did this in the offseason when they lost nash. Good point


Well one, they got NOTHING in return for Nash... Two... THe Mavs didn't show that they played better without Nash... Now not to say that the Kings play well without Webber... But... They did show that they can win without him. If Peja returns to old form, which is a possibility, I think this could turn out well, although they still could have gotten more...


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

man another thing I just noticed. Not only can peja opt of his contract but so can mobley. Kings gonna have to shell out dough to those guys as well. Their contract situation is gonna be terrible for a long time.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just don't know how getting 3 mediocre undersized PF's with no real cap relief makes for a good trade for the Kings. If Peja starts playing like an all-star than they need to deal his *** in the off-season. Why would he be tanking his friggin play? I have always believed last year was a fluke and let's see if he proves me wrong.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

S-Star said:


> Well one, they got NOTHING in return for Nash... Two... THe Mavs didn't show that they played better without Nash... Now not to say that the Kings play well without Webber... But... They did show that they can win without him. If Peja returns to old form, which is a possibility, I think this could turn out well, although they still could have gotten more...



man now that I look back on it letting wallace go to the bobcats was a no no now. shoulda let them take bobby jax.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

This cant be a salery dump... the Kings got long term deals too... once agian Peja's was the cause for this.. he better play like a MVP or im huntin him down...


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

At first I was absolutely shocked and as a Bulls fan have little to no stake in the trade. But I suppose the deal works both ways. This is a last-gasp effort within the next two years to win an NBA title. AI, Webber, Iggy and some support has a legit shot. The Kings realizing they ain't winning one with C-Webb and Peja on the court together decide to cut their losses. Usually when this happens something is attained. Cap space, a good player with no chemistry issues...not three bench players who have TERRIBLE and let me stress TERRIBLE contracts.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

This trade reminds me of how the Wizards traded Chris Webber to the Kings in expectations that Juwan Howard would return back to his old form. That didn't turn out too well


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> This just goes to show how difficult it is to get rid of statstuffers with huge contracts like Chris Webber.


most teams in the league would've taken that "statstuffer", and philly jumped. so boo you.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> So am I the only guy on the board that likes this trade for the Kings?


Why do you like it? How does it benefit the Kings at all?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Kunlun: Webber trade will help Kings 



RP McMurphy said:


> You might be. We all knew Webber was on the trading block, but I'm flabbergasted that this is all the Kings could get for him. That said, Geoff Petrie has made some very shrewd trades in the past and he's not a pushover. It's safe to assume that the Kings really couldn't have gotten any more for Webber than this.


Philadelphia and New York are the only teams with the markets, contracts and willingness to deal for Webber. Toronto was a possibility, but Bosh is their PF for now and the future. Billy King and Isiah Thomas may be 2 of the worst GM's in the league but they will do anything to get their hands on talent, even $80 million over 4 years talent. You'd think Sacramento could get a pick or young prospect out of this, but you have to be content with what they got because you know at the back of your mind Petrie explored every possible scenario, and has been doing so for the last year. 

To me, besides opening up the offense and tightening up the defense, this deal also reaffirms that Bibby is the leader of this team, which is vital for Sacramento's success in the playoffs. He's a stud, and can be great in Adelman's offense given the opportunities.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Kunlun: Webber trade will help Kings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope your right...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> I hope your right...


Me too. 

Thank you Mr. Roger guy for always supporting the kings when something bad is happening.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Me too.
> 
> Thank you Mr. Roger guy for always supporting the kings when something bad is happening.


Yeah, I'm sure Rockets fans are _really sad_ to see Webber go to the East without a star coming back. Just like the must've been sad to see Shaq go East, too.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

You say that Webber isn't clutch but Peja is probably the most unclutch player I have ever seen.

This is a terrible, terrible trade and I hope Webber proves them wrong.

Bibby ought to be pissed.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> To me, besides opening up the offense and tightening up the defense, this deal also reaffirms that Bibby is the leader of this team, which is vital for Sacramento's success in the playoffs. He's a stud, and can be great in Adelman's offense given the opportunities.


Bibby is the leader of the Kings, but does he have the ability to step it up and take it another level and actually truly LEAD a team in not just the regular season, but the playoffs as well? I'm questionable on that.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Can somone tell me if the Kings can trade any of the 76ers guys that they're getting before the trade deadline?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Yeah, I'm sure Rockets fans are _really sad_ to see Webber go to the East without a star coming back. Just like the must've been sad to see Shaq go East, too.


You don't know what I'm talking about and only Roger knows. So :sour:


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

furnace said:


> Danny Ainge? How do you think Jason Kidd feels?


But I ain't a Jason Kidd fan so oh well, too bad for him.

I can't get this smile off my face tho because this is so flippen AWESOME
to see Ainge get his. This puts the final nail in his coffin.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You know what's also funny. Even without Webber, Philly was going to be capped out for (4 more years) because of Deals like the one McKie got. So to get out from under Kenny Thomas' deal had to be a godsend. 

It's just hard to understand this deal from the Kings perspective.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> It's just hard to understand this deal from the Kings perspective.


I guess we'll have to wait and see what happens and then talk about this deal again. Cause right now noone seems to understand it but I'm pretty sure everyone will in the future.

You yourself said that Petrie is a genius so...:whoknows:


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

I love watching Sactown's game and I hope that they keep up their exciting style...I've been a silent Webber fan and well-wisher fan for many years and it's great that he's come to the city I currently reside in...Philly deserves good teams because I really have met some great fans who never stopped believing in the Eagles, the Flyers or the Sixers...I just hope that both him and AI can give it their all as they slowly enter the twilight of their careers. It's time to step up and make your destiny, to become a hero because the prize is right there waiting for them and if I know AI, he'll be able to ignite a fire in Webber that we haven't seen since the turn of the millenium...

The Noble Sith Lord has spoken.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> You know what's also funny. Even without Webber, Philly was going to be capped out for (4 more years) because of Deals like the one McKie got. So to get out from under Kenny Thomas' deal had to be a godsend.
> 
> It's just hard to understand this deal from the Kings perspective.


It's very simple now that I've calmed down and reflected. It was simply this, Petrie saw how well Peja and the team played without Webber last year. SO he figured, hey if we can get other players for him, even if they were mediocre ones, it would add depth, to a team that had one of the best records in the league. Not only that, but it would ensure us that we get to keep Peja. So Petrie shops and shops and shops, and nobody is willing to bite with anything special, so he takes what he can get.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I guess we'll have to wait and see what happens and then talk about this deal again. Cause right now noone seems to understand it but I'm pretty sure everyone will in the future.
> 
> You yourself said that Petrie is a genius so...:whoknows:


He is, so I will give him the benefit of the doubt. They don't have a chance in heck to win the title now. They are officially done with this group.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

This is unbelievable. How do the Kings make a trade with Philly and not get two of Dalembert, Iguodala or Korver?

They could not even get a decent young guy to go along with Kenny Thomas in the trade?

As a Maverick fan I can't say I am disappointed. Anything that weakens the Kings is good for the Mavs but I like the Kings so I have mixed feelings.

What are they thinking? This is going to be a tough sell to thier fan base.


----------



## junh (May 23, 2003)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Come on guys... Sacramento was the best team in basketball last year when Webber was out. Call it addition by subtraction, while filling up the bench.


I agree. If there's anything that last season proved is that the Kings aren't that bad without Webber and the Peja vs Webber fiasco this year pushed the Maloof bros over the edge into finally trading Webber. I agree that the Kings could've gotten someone more bigger/talented but I guess they just wanted players who play hard and know their roles.

As for Philly, they've got no excuses now and it would be interesting to see if Webber explodes or implodes playing alongside AI.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> Bibby is the leader of the Kings, but does he have the ability to step it up and take it another level and actually truly LEAD a team in not just the regular season, but the playoffs as well? I'm questionable on that.


He has already shown he can... it's Peja's performance in the playoffs that is questionable.

I've always liked the Kings, especially since they traded for Mike Bibby. I still think this means the Kings will be battling with the Rockets for the 5th seed, but as long as Rod Strickland is starting for us and gift wrapping the ball for opponents the Hornets could be on our tails before we know it.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Can somone tell me if the Kings can trade any of the 76ers guys that they're getting before the trade deadline?


 That's really the golden question isn't it for the Kings ? For their sake I certainly hope so because barring Thomas' outside shooting touch, Songaila owns them in every aspect of basketballl.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

S-Star said:


> It's very simple now that I've calmed down and reflected. It was simply this, Petrie saw how well Peja and the team played without Webber last year. SO he figured, hey if we can get other players for him, even if they were mediocre ones, it would add depth, to a team that had one of the best records in the league. Not only that, but it would ensure us that we get to keep Peja. So Petrie shops and shops and shops, and nobody is willing to bite with anything special, so he takes what he can get.


 S-Star, I'm going to get on your favorite posters list someday...just letting you know...


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

from philly's perspective how valuable will it be to have the best high post passer in basketball feeding the best player in basketball at rolling off screens, feeding a slashing young highwire act, and feeding the arguably the best three point shooter in the game? could philly make the finals this season? Im loving that team at this point


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Korver's the new Peja! Iggy's the new Christie!


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> Korver's the new Peja! Iggy's the new Christie!


and the 76ers are the new Kings..


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

I think that Philly will still be mediocre for another 10-15 games because there will be chemistry issues and they'll have to get used to set plays that are run for or heailly involve Webber....but once the team becomes accustomes to having him around, boy oh boy, they are going to be a joy to watch...I mean think about all the passing options Webber has from the high post...Iggy and Sammy D on the alley oops, AI cutting to the hole and Korver running around the perimeter on screens...suddenly the Sixers look so good it's not even funny. However there will be a lag period and a lot of us are going to have to get used to seeing the team still struggle for a bit before things start sky-rocketing.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Max Payne said:


> S-Star, I'm going to get on your favorite posters list someday...just letting you know...


I've liked your posts so far, I believe you will.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Of course, I guess this means Iverson will be facing even stiffer competition for his 4th scoring title but I think he'd gladly give that up for having a fellow superstar like Webber suiting up with him every night.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Also, can anyone tell me about the first game that Webber will be available for the Sixers ?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Max Payne said:


> Of course, I guess this means Iverson will be facing even stiffer competition for his 4th scoring title but I think he'd gladly give that up for having a fellow superstar like Webber suiting up with him every night.


His scoring might go down, but does the addition of Webber lower his assists as well?


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> His scoring might go down, but does the addition of Webber lower his assists as well?


 For some reason I doubt that because Webber himself is an enormous scoring option that Iverson can go to whenever he likes...


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Max Payne said:


> For some reason I doubt that because Webber himself is an enormous scoring option that Iverson can go to whenever he likes...


can you think of a pick and roll duo better than they will be? i cant. iverson will become so much more efficient.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Max Payne said:


> For some reason I doubt that because Webber himself is an enormous scoring option that Iverson can go to whenever he likes...


Now, that I think of it more, I actually think Iverson's scoring will go up with a higher field goal percentage and his assists will go down because Webber wil be feeding him.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Now, that I think of it more, I actually think Iverson's scoring will go up with a higher field goal percentage and his assists will go down because Webber wil be feeding him.


 Entirely a possibility...once again does anybody know the soonest game that Webber can play for us ?


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm laughing at all the people who need new Webber jerseys. :biggrin:


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

on the other hand has a trade like this ever happened before - a team that is on pace to cruise into the playoffs dealing their best player for next to nothing?


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Its not that bad of a deal for Kings really. Its terrific for Sixers.

Peja becomes number 1 option again and last time he was number 1 option he was candidate for MVP, Kings were 43-15.
Webber comes back, they lose, Peja plays poor in the playoffs. Demands a trade during off season. 
Geoff Petrie and the Malouf brothers, probably didnt trust Webber's knees holding up for the next season or 2. Its better to have players capable of playing or atleast good trade baits rather than risk a huge contract to an injury. Assuming Peja comes back to his 2003-2004 form, they are still playoff regulars, only now they will have flexibility to trade for pieces.

Sixers, they didnt lose much, they kept their expiring contracts and they kept their young prospects. They traded back-up caliber players, hopefully for them Webber stays healthy atleast for this season. 50% of Webber is still better than most can offer, the guy is playing off 1 leg really, limited movements yet plays well on his skills alone. 

The only real downer for Kings fans is, that Webber is playing well this season and averaged triple double for a week, those things would persuade a lot of teams to risk to trade for Webber and his baggage, in return Kings could of gotten draft picks, young players, expiring contracts.... That was the assumption, but Ive heard reports that Webber was being shopped earlier. Im sure a lot of teams took consideration, but it seems Petrie overpriced Webber in those deals, in terms of what other teams were ready to offer. 

Sixers trade offer, makes Kings a better defensive team, although none of the contracts are expiring, those players are a lot easier to package for trades than Webber's huge contract.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Max Payne said:


> once again does anybody know the soonest game that Webber can play for us ?


I think he's playing Saturday against... The Kings!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

1 Penny said:


> Its not that bad of a deal for Kings really. Its terrific for Sixers.
> 
> Peja becomes number 1 option again and last time he was number 1 option he was candidate for MVP, Kings were 43-15.
> Webber comes back, they lose, Peja plays poor in the playoffs. Demands a trade during off season.
> Geoff Petrie and the Malouf brothers, probably didnt trust Webber's knees holding up for the next season or 2. Its better to have players capable of playing or atleast good trade baits rather than risk a huge contract to an injury. Assuming Peja comes back to his 2003-2004 form, they are still playoff regulars, only now they will have flexibility to trade for pieces.


Nice to see someone agrees with some of us that think it's a good trade for Kings. :greatjob:

Here's something to think about:

*With Webber these past two regular seasons, the Kings were 38-31. Without him, they were 51-16.*


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Nice to see someone agrees with some of us that think it's a good trade for Kings. :greatjob:
> 
> Here's something to think about:
> 
> *With Webber these past two regular seasons, the Kings were 38-31. Without him, they were 51-16.*


without Webber you guys couldn't beat Dallas, with him you can, (last year + 2 years ago)

who will the first round matchup be against?? guess who??


LOL at the guys who said webber was a heavy MVP candidate looks like SacTown doesn't rely on him that badly


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Poor trade for the Kings, at least in my opinion. As a Laker fan, I'm pleased because the Kings are not as strong a team after this trade. Nice move by Philly, Iverson has got a low post presence, a new ball handler, and all around threat. Webber will have a tremendous impact in the East. Philly's got some good outside shooters that C can help get open shots. The 6ers have just become a contender for the Eastern Conference crown. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

sboydell said:


> without Webber you guys couldn't beat Dallas, with him you can, (last year + 2 years ago)
> 
> who will the first round matchup be against?? guess who??


We didn't have any defense my friend. And guess what now? We actually have players that rebound and defend. 

You'll see in the long run why Petrie is still the genius one and why with this deal he made the Kings better.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Well, this certainly appears to be a terrible trade for the Kings.

And one of my main rules for evaluating a trade is, whoever gets the best player wins. Unfortunately for Sactown, they don't get to play KT, Big Nasty and Skinner AT THE SAME TIME in place of CWebb.

But this could be a case of addition by subtraction. The Kings have played better this year when Webb was out of the lineup, too. He does take too many shots, and does play crap defence on his bad peg.

OTOH, I remain shocked that the Kings couldn't get at least 1 young player or draft pick, or at least one expiring contract.

Corliss is 31 and has 2 years left. He is strictly an inside scorer. He is a bad rebounder for a SG. So where does that put his work as a PF? He will get $6.5M in 2006-07.

KT is a nice player, he really does mostly overcome his lack of height. I think the more you watch him, the more you appreciate him. He is a 10ppg guy who rebounds very well, and plays efficiently within a team concept, setting screens, hustling, and playing tought D. But he does have 5 more years on a star level contract. With his 15% trade kicker, in his last year, he will be 32 and collecting $10.5 mil.

Skinner can be an effective bench player. He is really an undersized center. In addition to being very limited, he is always injured. He will turn 29 during the playoffs this year, and still has 3 more years on his contract, which will pay him about 6 mil in the last year.

I simply cannot believe that Petrie could not have done better. These guys are all overpriced. You have a decent starter, a solid roleplayer and an oft-injured near scrub. Overall, you have taken on MORE SALARY than you shed. 

:nonono:


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> We didn't have any defense my friend. And guess what now? We actually have players that rebound and defend.


still give a lot of points though, but I was just kidding I think the Kings will still be the same team offensively


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

Sacramento got robbed. No cap relief, no good players. Almost as bad as the Vince Carter deal. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

sboydell said:


> still give a lot of points though, but I was just kidding I think the Kings will still be the same team offensively


To tell you the truth I still don't know what to say. 

I was expecting Peja to be traded. Not CWebb. :nonono:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Man, I love this news!! I love it when I see those Queens fans whining like a b!tch. lol Excuse my language but I think those Kings fans need to realize the Core (Bibby, Webber, Peja, Divac, Doug C) already failed to win a championship a long time ago. They are VERY injury proned and they are getting old. 

I think it's a smart move. They could have done it earlier but it's never too late to deal with Webber now than later. 

While Webber has great individual stats, Kings doesn't seem to "miss" him that much when he is out. In fact, Kings won 3 games when both Webber and Peja were out. I am not sure what it means but having Webber doesn't prove that Kings is a better team. 

I think any decent player will fit well in Kings' system. When you look at Kings, none of them are really super-star players but when you combine their forces together, they become an elite force. No NBA team runs offense more smoothly than Kings but when the defense is tight, they usually just rely on Webber going inside and he certainly has already passed his prime time. 

It's obvious that Kings is trying to break up their core. First Divac and Doug C and Webber. I think of all the players, Bibby and Brad will stay. Bibby is the most clutch guard I've seen. He has made tons of big shots for the Kings. Brad is a decent center and he has a sweet little jump shot that Kings loves. As for Peja, it's hard to say. Many Kings fans think he doesn't want to stay in Sac but maybe things will get better when Webber is gone. 

Overall, it's not a bad trade. Kings' system doesn't need a super-star player who demands the ball 90% of the time. Their system relies on constant passing, cutting and shooting. Any decent NBA player can do that IMO.

I, too, thought Peja would be dealt before Webber but the truth is Webber is more injury proned than Peja and I think Webber is older and more expensive too. Who knows, maybe Peja will be dealt in the summer.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

jibikao said:


> Man, I love this news!! I love it when I see those Queens fans whining like a b!tch. lol


Take this garbage elsewhere clown.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Man, why did Sac-Town do this? Don't they like to have tripple-doubles???


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It is safe to conceed the atlantic division to the 6ers, it all boils down on how long it takes for Iverson and Webber to gel


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*OH SNAP!*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

IV said:


> *OH SNAP!*


What happened?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

I thought there was some comotion getting started between Hong Kong and jibikao? .... I guess I hyped it for nothing. 

I can't help it man, I miss the comotion!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

IV said:


> I thought there was some comotion getting started between Hong Kong and jibikao? .... I guess I hyped it for nothing.
> 
> I can't help it man, I miss the comotion!


I thought you found out about a trade or something... :laugh:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I thought you found out about a trade or something... :laugh:


My bad son, my turrets is acting up today. I can't help it. :biggrin:


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

OK. I realized that Sacramento trading Webber isn't as bad as everyone makes it to be. BUT what is up with getting three forwards who hae a long, non-cap-friendly contracts?


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

this could be that rasheed wallace to detroit trade last year, this actually makes philly a contender


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Yeah but now I'm beginning to wonder about Webber's injury and how often he's going to have to sit out.


----------



## AA (Oct 5, 2002)

Strange Trade

I don't get what this does for Sac-Town.
K Thomas deal is absolutely horrible.
And if 15% trade kicker means that his salary is increased by 15% his contract is even worse now. I cant imagine anyone willing to trade for him.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

O2K said:


> this could be that rasheed wallace to detroit trade last year, this actually makes philly a contender


No, it's not even remotely close to what happen with Rasheed Wallace. Rasheed's contract was expiring over the summer and was interested at other teams, and word on the street was he was definately going to head over to New York the season after. The Blazers were scared of getting nothing in return for him so he was traded to Atlanta, and in an effort to clear cap space and keep him happy he was dealt to Detroit.

I can understand both sides of this deal (those who think that the Kings got ripped, and the others who believe that it's not that bad). You can argue that the core of Bibby-Peja-Webber didn't win and since C-Webb was injury prone, it was time for a change and he was the odd man out. However, you can easily say that the way he's played this season they won't be able to find such a replacement. They have added depth, but I feel like C-Webb's game has become so much more mature and thought that he was snubbed from the All-Star game. They will surely miss his creativity in the passing game.

I really wish Chris Webber the best, he's a class act. As for the Queens and their fans, I'll be laughing my *** off all year. They look like they might be in worst shape then us.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

theLegend said:


> They look like they might be in worst shape then us.


Not sure I'd go that far...


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

theLegend said:


> No, it's not even remotely close to what happen with Rasheed Wallace.


I think O2K meant Webber is a piece to philly's championship puzzle like Rasheed was to detroit. Not the reasons they were traded


----------



## CAnthony15 (Jun 14, 2003)

Im pretty spurised that Philly could swing this trade. IMO, they only had 2 tradeable players (other than Iverson) Iggy and Dalambert and maybe Korver. THey didnt have to get rid of any of them PLUS Glen Robinsons contract comes off the books after this season, so this trade doesnt hurt them as much in the long run as ppl think. Im curious to see how Iverson will play. He has never played with another all-star at any point in his carreer, so will he be happy with taking less shots? It will be interesting to see. I think that the sixers really put themselves in the drivers seat for the Atlantic title, as for the playoffs, it remains to be see how Detroit will be and how long Shaq will be out for.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

theLegend said:


> . They look like they might be in worst shape then us.


LMAO... not even close.... we still have Bibby, Mobley, Miller, Peja, and Jackson, still a better passing team than the Lakers.... so far the Lakers have ummm Kobe..... who doesnt pass the ball...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Great move for Philly. They have nice balance on offense now w/ AI slashing, Webber down low, and Korver outside.

My 1st reaction from the Kings side was WTF? After they traded for Mobley and now this move, it seems like the Kings are becoming more of a Seattle-style team. Instead of a more balanced lineup, they now have three perimeter shooters and a rotisserie of bangers down low. I'm interested to see how the Kings fare.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Seattle doesn't have any big men close to Brad Miller though. Not to say the Kings have a Ray Allen, though. If Peja returns to form though, it will be much deeper than the essentially Webberless team that excelled last year.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

We will see tonight... but Peja mite not be back till tuesday.... i hope what we did was right... and hope to gain last year's form without Webber.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

it'll be interesting to see how webber helps the offense. his ppfga is amongst the worst in the league, and that was playing with more offensive weapons than he'll have in philly. but he gives philly another threat that they didn't have, meaning that some pressure will be off iverson, and webber's a great passer.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

If anyone was curious, I took a look at the financial implication for the Kings:



Rhyder said:


> According to hoopshype.com salaries
> 
> *SACRAMENTO*
> K. Thomas - Adding in his 15% trade kicker to listed salary
> ...


http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=143600&page=3


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Well, I'll say this for Petrie: a lot of his moves were unheralded at the time he made them, then looked like genius in retrospect. Acquiring Webber for Richmond seemed like a ho-hum rental, but it transformed the franchise. Drafting Peja Stojakovic. Trading for Doug Christie. Trading for Brad Miller. None of these moves were considered amazing at the time they happened. The only move I can think of that *was* considered brilliant at the time was trading Jason Williams for Mike Bibby.

Of course, none of his moves were considered terrible at the time, either. But still, I think his history of moves that flew under the radar but looked golden in retrospect merits him some slack in the present, some time to see how it all plays out.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

If Jamal Mashburn comes back (and if you didn't hear, he was traded along with Rodney Rogers to the Sixers for Glenn Rob), this Sixers team could be really scary, injury prone, but scary.

PG - Allen Iverson
SG - Andre Iguodala
SF - Jamal Mashburn
PF - Chris Webber
C - Samuel Dalembert

6th Man - Kyle Korver

:drool:


----------



## Yinka Dare (Feb 10, 2005)

webber isnt a good player anymore...i dont see what you guys are talking about he shoots way too many jumpers and the kings system made him look better then he really is


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> Well, I'll say this for Petrie: a lot of his moves were unheralded at the time he made them, then looked like genius in retrospect. Acquiring Webber for Richmond seemed like a ho-hum rental, but it transformed the franchise. Drafting Peja Stojakovic. Trading for Doug Christie. Trading for Brad Miller. None of these moves were considered amazing at the time they happened. The only move I can think of that *was* considered brilliant at the time was trading Jason Williams for Mike Bibby.
> 
> Of course, none of his moves were considered terrible at the time, either. But still, I think his history of moves that flew under the radar but looked golden in retrospect merits him some slack in the present, some time to see how it all plays out.


sorry I was too busy staring at your avatar


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

sboydell said:


> sorry I was too busy staring at your avatar


:ROFL: That avatar is adicting! It's so funny :rofl:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Philadelphia wins this no contest. Why would you trade Webber for that? Bird Fan told me this morning, and I didn't believe him until I saw it. It just makes no sense.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> We didn't have any defense my friend. And guess what now? We actually have players that rebound and defend.
> 
> You'll see in the long run why Petrie is still the genius one and why with this deal he made the Kings better.


But.... you still won't beat Dallas


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> If Jamal Mashburn comes back (and if you didn't hear, he was traded along with Rodney Rogers to the Sixers for Glenn Rob), this Sixers team could be really scary, injury prone, but scary.
> 
> PG - Allen Iverson
> SG - Andre Iguodala
> ...


No way Mashburn will be playing, he's done and insurance is paying for 80% of his contract next season.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> No way Mashburn will be playing, he's done and insurance is paying for 80% of his contract next season.


That's why I said if, I really didn't expect him to, and I didn't know that until after I wrote the post


----------

